# Tegu Eating Cypress Mulch....!



## KSTAR (Dec 26, 2013)

What's up Tegu family...happy holidays to all and hope Christmas was great...I had a question for anyone that has knowledge of or experienced this with they're tegus...I always used Coco-fiber for baby tegus when they're hatchlings or a few months after but then I switch over to Cypress mulch but I was always scared that some of my tegus might be curious and eat it which I usually see babies do since they're so curious...has anyone ever had this happen to them where they're tegus ate cypress mulch and if so what happened? Do they pass it out in a bile movement or does it stay in them? I know that this can cause impaction so I wanted to see if anyone else has dealt with this....


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, I had a tegu eat mulch. She had some rough times trying to pass it for a few days. Just when I was about to take her to the vet, she passed a huge stick. Scared the crap out of me (no pun intended). I started switching over to a soil mixture and I'm much happier with the results for quite a few reasons: less concern about eating, molding, skin health.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 27, 2013)

Another member on here had a tegu die from eating it. Don't use mulch, use top soil it works better anyways!


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 27, 2013)

@laurarfl @TegusRawsome80 THANK YOU! I will retain and use this knowledge And what you guys / gals mentioned to me about this matter! Thanks and also what's the mix you use with your [email protected]


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 27, 2013)

I use mulch and have no problems with either of my blue gu's

Matt


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 27, 2013)

I use straight up top soil with my gu's. Nobody has any problems until they do... And then it can be deadly as was seen. It's unfortunate and not worth the risk imho.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 28, 2013)

My husband works with IT with a city here around Orlando. It's Winter Park and they are very upscale with their landscaping and are "green". He gets free dirt of various kinds from the parks dept for free. At first I had a soil and fine oak bark combo. Now I have that soil and sand loam that is common to Central FL...sort of part clay-ish and part silty gray. Aren't you in FL, too? I think you guys have sandier stuff down there in S FL.


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 28, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski it was just a general question for knowledge ....Wapo isn't eating bedding lol but out of all the cases I've known of tegus eating bedding it has been blues hahaha a guy here on the forum by the name of @DaveDragon had his blues on vinyl tiles in they're enclosures cause his male ate all types of bedding it was crazy


----------

